# Halo 3



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

The game comes out the 25th (tomorrow) and tonight there are four Microsoft sponsored parties at the 4 corners of the country, along with a ton of other unofficial release parties. GameStop/ebGames and several other retailers are opening up at midnight JUST to sell this game, which is an action usually reserved for system launches... Even Walmart is getting into the 12:00am action. Love it or hate it, the release of this game is setting records.

I can't think of the any release of any other GAME which has been so anticipated. They even have a shitty tasting Mountain Dew named after it. I'd say that it was just overhyped, except that if the sucess of Halo 2 is any indication, as well as the reviews which are already out for the game, the game going to live up to it.

Anyone else been waiting 3 years for this game? Anyone else play the beta? (I was ecstatic to find out that the graphics in the Beta were nothing compared to the full release) Anyone absolutely hate the game. Halo 2 has given me the absolute most for my money of any game I have EVER played. I've been playing it on Live since it came out, and has never really gotten old for me. I've played lots of other games, but just always go back to Halo - and with some of the new features for Halo 3 (including a quasi-map editor and a video feature which lets you replay any game in slow motion, change the camera angle in space, etc.) Aaaah its gonna be nuts.
I sort of miss being in college now because we used to have the entire dorm floor of people playing with their doors open just screaming at each other. I guess it's cool now playing with some of those same people over Live against random people.

P.S. I welcome criticism of the game - but don't want this to turn into a 360 vs. PS3 flame war. So lets hear some constructive comments? Maybe?

Oh yeah, and joey'd, I better see you online...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ya, the gaming fuel mountain dew flavor is pretty bad.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> ya, the gaming fuel mountain dew flavor is pretty bad.


LOL thats the best thing about Halo 3. I was rather unimpressed by the game. The single player offers very little replay value and add's little to the world of the game. IMO its just a game to fill space. And hopefully close out the hum drum saga. Hopefully now the Bungee team can focus on something worthwhile. possibly something worth bringing to the PC.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm on my way to pick up my Legendary Edition myself. I played both 1 and 2. I haven't been waiting for it for 3 years but I did reserve it about a month ago. Can't wait to play it. i heard a few places broke the street date and some people have already played it, lucky bastards.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i was going to pick it up at midnight but gamestop said you had to get into the mall before 9pm and then wait inside the store until midnight. wtf!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I could care less about campaign, as long as online play kicks ass then I'm happy.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

played it this past friday, it's not that crazy amazing game that everyone makes it out to be, at least not to me. i'm not sure what all the hype is about. just feels like another fps that's been campaigned to death in every facet of life imaginable. beverages, tv shows, commercials, billboards, magazines, 7-11, etc.

i'm not saying that it's a bad game, just saying that it's not worth all the hype. it's just microsoft pulling strings to bring in numbers. i guarantee that if it weren't microsoft promoting it, it wouldn't get 1/4 of the exposure that it has and thus would not be anything that special. hell, majority of the people didnt even know what halo was until the big ad campaigns. with that said, casual gamers will be buying this game just out of curiosity.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i bet COD4 will own it.

ive been playing the COD4 beta and it is f*cking awesome. a lot of whiny american kids, but they're all over the place online these days. you cant avoid them. just tell them to STFU.

i wasnt a fan of either of the first two halos, but i still preordered Halo 3 a couple of weeks ago. im going to go pick it up in a bit over an hour. then im going to get super stoned and HOPEFULLY enjoy the game for an hour or two online.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Puff said:


> i bet COD4 will own it.
> 
> ive been playing the COD4 beta and it is f*cking awesome. a lot of whiny american kids, but they're all over the place online these days. you cant avoid them. just tell them to STFU.


the beta was only for americans










I would have lied to get into it as well, it's very cool. I've been working on my stats or whatever so I can get that ACOG scope on my M4 Carbine.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Puff said:


> the beta was only for americans
> 
> :rasp:
> 
> I would have lied to get into it as well, it's very cool. I've been working on my stats or whatever so I can get that ACOG scope on my M4 Carbine.


the acog scope sucks now. the only time it will really be useful is on a G3 or M14. with the M4 you should really use the red dot or m203 even though i f*cking hate the noob tube. the acog used to be reeeally overpowered a few months ago but the higher ups decided to nerf them, which is good i guess.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i too have been playing the COD 4 beta and have decided to not purchase halo 3.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I just got done playing for halo 3 for three hours and it is f*cking awesome... the grafics are great and I love the way the guns fire, a major improvement from halo 2.... I am glad i bought this game... I cant wait to play online tomorrow... Gotz to get some sleep for work... get up in 4 hours!!!1


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> played it this past friday, it's not that crazy amazing game that everyone makes it out to be, at least not to me. i'm not sure what all the hype is about. just feels like another fps that's been campaigned to death in every facet of life imaginable. beverages, tv shows, commercials, billboards, magazines, 7-11, etc.


I completely agree, Halo is just another generic FPS. Seen better and played better. Not the worst game but definately not the best game.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

My friend picked his preorder up at midbnight and we played for a while. It seemed pretty good. I have plyed both prvious halos, but, not as much as i forsee myself playing this game.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont know what everyone is saying about Halo3 but it ROCKS!!! I have played a ton of FPS, since they are my fav but Halo has a great story. When Halo first came out for the Xbox, there was not much Hype for it. The game spoke for itself. It is a great game and the FIRST game(ok maybe one of the first) to make it seem like a real FPS. The whole idea that you could only carry two weapons at a time made it more real to me then all those other FPS where the guy can hold over ten weapons at a time. Since Halo started this, many other FPS have followed suit.

Like I said I love this game.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Halo 2 seemed more hyped to me, but maybe thats because I still love video games back when it came out.

Hope its awesome. Are they making a Halo movie?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

stevedave said:


> *the beta was only for americans*
> 
> :rasp:


you're smoking rock man...

ive been playing with english guys, germans, asians, italians...it was open to ppl worldwide. G23 and I actually got in an arguement with some nerds who were saying how "only americans" could play the beta. they were dead wrong.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the closed beta (friends and family) was restricted to americans. since then though, it's opened up to everyone.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ok...so i just played Halo 3...wow...it sucks balls.

it's boring as f*ck, and nothing special at all...

holy crap...what a friggin letdown. totally overhyped.

why is it that you have to join a "party" to play multiplayer? why cant it be like normal games that you can just quickjoin a room full of ppl already playing...

this game blows my balls. im going to either return it, or sell it. not even worth wasting my time on. seriously though...has an average game EVER been more overhyped? there is absolutely nothing special about it. no suspense building up as you go through a level, no multiplayer with a tonne of ppl f*cking eachother up...it's just straight up lame.

i think i actually will go and return it. im sure some nerd somewhere will enjoy it.

back to the COD4 beta...at least it's fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=371643


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I tried to tell ya. Now that Its officially out I can speak up more. 
Halo 1 had a good story. Thats for sure. But 2 sequels down the line and the story hasn't changed AT ALL. after the first cut scene you just stop caring about the story and play just to get thru to the next section. HUGE maps. But the majority of the space is unaccessible. or unnecessary. 
Many levels are simply mass of hard ass monsters. No real strategy you can run and gun thru the whole game. blah blah.. and OMFG how pathetically annoying is the final sequence where you have to drive the horribly handling warthog thru the collapsing platforms just to drive it off the cliff to the end of the game. How freaking anti-climatic can you possibly get?!

Graphics are pathetic for something that suppose to be "Next Gen" I mean come on. they could have just as easily released this title on the regular xbox or even on the PS2 if it weren't for the horribly pointless oversized maps.

the only things i liked about part 3 is. The ablity to pull turrets off their stands and walk around with heavy firepower and the new melee weapons that you can take off the elites. Specifically my fav weapon was the Electro Axe. sadly it only gets 5-8 charged swings. but this is probably to limit its overuse.

the deployable items nice concept. however you can go thru the whole of the game without using a single one. I did.

Major disappointment- No point in the game where you can effectively acquire or pilot the banshee. I think there was one scene where there was a parked banshee but it gets occupied by an enemy long before you can get to it unless you know where its at and snipe its driver. but then by the time you get to that point there is no need for it because you have to go inside anyways. 
another disappointment was the uselessness of your team. 90% of the time instead of attacking on coming monsters they just stand there and get picked off like ducks in a shooting gallery. the only time you get any real assistance from the AI on your side is when you get paired up with the elites in the scene before you jump into the flood spore that landed on earth. but thats still a short time frame. and its a real good thing too because you just about run out of ammo right before you get to that part and wont see anymore for the rest of that sequence.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my game is now up for sale on craigslist for the same price i payed for it. guys are selling copies for 100$ sealed, so i assume 75-80$ is decent for a game that has been played for like 15 minutes.lol

what a brutal game. Bungie should be disbanded and all burned at the stake for being so lousy.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I tried to tell ya. Now that Its officially out I can speak up more.
> Halo 1 had a good story. Thats for sure. But 2 sequels down the line and the story hasn't changed AT ALL. after the first cut scene you just stop caring about the story and play just to get thru to the next section. HUGE maps. But the majority of the space is unaccessible. or unnecessary.
> Many levels are simply mass of hard ass monsters. No real strategy you can run and gun thru the whole game. blah blah.. and OMFG how pathetically annoying is the final sequence where you have to drive the horribly handling warthog thru the collapsing platforms just to drive it off the cliff to the end of the game. How freaking anti-climatic can you possibly get?!
> 
> ...


NEXT TIME PUT SPOLIERS in thf FIRST DAM LINE...
Some of us are fans of HALO and havent gotten a chance to play it since we are still at WORK......


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ive played halo 2 before and honestly i prefer N64 james bond of super nintendo mario over it


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Puff said:


> my game is now up for sale on craigslist for the same price i payed for it. guys are selling copies for 100$ sealed, so i assume 75-80$ is decent for a game that has been played for like 15 minutes.lol
> 
> what a brutal game. Bungie should be disbanded and all burned at the stake for being so lousy.


your a fool, this game is awesome. Go sell your game and quit whinning. you got to pay attention to the ovious upgrades like when you shoot your machine gun it no longer pull like crazy, the stream of bullets is smooth and crisp.. Do you even have a HD TV? cause if you dont then you are not giving this game the credit it deserves. ON HD this game is great... Online play is just as good, it is the best FPS out right now.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

yea right this game makes me sick. Ill be waiting for Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy sh*t some of you people are friggen nuts. I don't even worry about a word you say about Halo 3 considering what you think about Halo 2. The numbers don't lie, and the massive numbers of people playing Halo 2 THREE YEARS AFTER ITS RELEASE are not due to 'media hype'.

I'm glad I won't be running into people like you online. I've probably spent about 20 hours playing Halo 2 campaign. Meanwhile, I've spent well over 500 hours playing multiplayer on Live. The ratio is going to be exactly the same for Halo 3 for me, which boasts the most extensive and best designed multiplayer of any console game. Period. The party system of Halo 2 has been UNMATCHED by ANY game until today. I absolutely HATE playing other games online because of the retardedness of their online set-up. There is no incentive whatsoever to play well or work together in COD. The fact that someone can dislike the multiplayer party system blows my mind, especially considering the alternatives....


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

u need to try the cod 4 beta then. you have the part about not being rewarded for doing well all wrong.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll definately pick up the game when I comes out then- I was going to anyways - And I sure as hell hope that it DOES have a good multiplayer system, because so far no other games has come close to Halo 2's for me.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hitler said:


> my game is now up for sale on craigslist for the same price i payed for it. guys are selling copies for 100$ sealed, so i assume 75-80$ is decent for a game that has been played for like 15 minutes.lol
> 
> what a brutal game. Bungie should be disbanded and all burned at the stake for being so lousy.


your a fool, this game is awesome. Go sell your game and quit whinning. you got to pay attention to the ovious upgrades like when you shoot your machine gun it no longer pull like crazy, the stream of bullets is smooth and crisp.. Do you even have a HD TV? cause if you dont then you are not giving this game the credit it deserves. ON HD this game is great... Online play is just as good, it is the best FPS out right now.
[/quote]

first off. i have an HDTV, and i enjoy all games on it.

from a gameplay perspective the game just is not enjoyable. unless you are a space nerd.

there is nothing overly amazing about it. it was over publicized and that is why it sold so many copies. i couldnt care less if the "stream of bullets is smooth and crisp"...who f*cking cares what the bullets are like if the game isnt fun? im looking for entertainment, not a f*ckin artistic intepretation of the bullet physics...

i gave the game a chance, and it wasnt worth the money OR the hype.

seriously though...too bad you couldnt get in on the COD4 Beta, because it kicks the sh*t out of Halo 3...and so far it's just a beta. i like the story behind halo 3 and all, but i find this game just isnt what it was made up to be. it's severely lacking considering they've been designing it for over 3 years. i expected a HELL of a lot more.

at least in Gears of War there is both really good graphics AND good gameplay...in Halo 3 some things look nice, but not a huge step up from regular old xbox. the cutscenes look good in Halo 3...but the ppl's faces are kind of boxy. the voice acting is ok...but the fact that the little snail looking alien things say sh*t like "HEY, you killed my friend" in a hurting voice makes it feel like you're playing some cartoony kids game.

how many ppl can play in a server at once in this game anyways? it's pretty lame playing with like 8 ppl. at least with GoW there is some tactics that you can use to beat ppl. in halo it's just a gangf*ck.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here's a video of a bunch of us at the studio playing to show off the perks. cod4 > halo3

respecanize bitches.






ps: the music was added by the retard that posted the vid...i would never listen to that garbage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome video Hyph. I guess COD4 is modern right? Were the other ones from WW2?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, cod4 takes place in the middle east and in parts of russia. it's a spin off of current affairs. the previous ones were ww2 scenarios, though cod3 was made by treyarch, not iw.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Anymore videos fattykins?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

heres a vid that the same guy posted (i don't know who he is) if some beta guys playing. pretty good content but its crappy quality.






i'm not gonna post anymore into this thread, i don't want to derail too much. you can start a cod4 thread though and i'll happily post there


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Just got done playing through all but 2 of the levels on 4 player co-op on legendary difficulty. This is a very fun game, and I will definitely play through on my own once im done with co-op. I cant say thats it's as good as the hype made it seem, but it is very, very good.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Puff said:


> *the beta was only for americans*
> 
> :rasp:


you're smoking rock man...

i*ve been playing with english guys, germans, asians, italians...it was open to ppl worldwide*. G23 and I actually got in an arguement with some nerds who were saying how "only americans" could play the beta. they were dead wrong.
[/quote]
That could be, I just remember when I signed up it said it was open to american XBL accounts. Not like it mattered though anyways.

I've been playing it quite a bit lately, really enjoying it quite a bit, even with the limited maps and whatnot.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its brutal on the weekends though. too many kiddies.lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hitler said:


> my game is now up for sale on craigslist for the same price i payed for it. guys are selling copies for 100$ sealed, so i assume 75-80$ is decent for a game that has been played for like 15 minutes.lol
> 
> what a brutal game. Bungie should be disbanded and all burned at the stake for being so lousy.


your a fool, this game is awesome. Go sell your game and quit whinning. you got to pay attention to the ovious upgrades like when you shoot your machine gun it no longer pull like crazy, the stream of bullets is smooth and crisp.. Do you even have a HD TV? cause if you dont then you are not giving this game the credit it deserves. ON HD this game is great... Online play is just as good, *it is the best FPS out right now.*
[/quote]

Ha. There are plently of better FPS shooters out there. I'd say check PC games, FPS on PC over anything.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> my game is now up for sale on craigslist for the same price i payed for it. guys are selling copies for 100$ sealed, so i assume 75-80$ is decent for a game that has been played for like 15 minutes.lol
> 
> what a brutal game. Bungie should be disbanded and all burned at the stake for being so lousy.


your a fool, this game is awesome. Go sell your game and quit whinning. you got to pay attention to the ovious upgrades like when you shoot your machine gun it no longer pull like crazy, the stream of bullets is smooth and crisp.. Do you even have a HD TV? cause if you dont then you are not giving this game the credit it deserves. ON HD this game is great... Online play is just as good, *it is the best FPS out right now.*
[/quote]

Ha. There are plently of better FPS shooters out there. I'd say check PC games, FPS on PC over anything.
[/quote]

i'm not talking about PC.. Im talking about Xbox 360.. sure COD4 looks awesome Halo is still awesome to me a0nd I plan on playing online and I can gaurantee that millions of others will be doing the same


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I had it delivered this morning, very good game

Certainly not the best game ever, not even close, but an improvement over halo2 and a great laugh on live

Id swap it for a full copy of COD4 though
Iv got about 65 friends on my XBOX live contacts list, just now there were 42 people online every single one of them was playing halo3!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im not even a fan of Halo and I can see this is an awesome game--- Sure, it was overhyped but its not like thats the first time this has happened in the world of videogames... Anyone saying this game SUCKS is being a homer plain and simple-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I just beat the game and there are a few things I thought could have used a little bit more attention to detail... Like the end of the game, the last stage and the story at the end was weak and disapointing...
I wished yhat gravemind was a boss you could fight... other then that the game was great..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

10 games you should buy other than halo.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/25574.html


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> 10 games you should buy other than halo.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/25574.html


that was a pretty weak list overall for "games you should buy instead of halo"...I would love to play COD4 and Crysis over halo 3, but thats about it...Some of them are simply arcade remakes anyhow...


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

whats on the list? it wont let me play the video it says i have to download plug ins.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hyphen said:


> 10 games you should buy other than halo.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/25574.html


"Holy sh*t, thats right bitches."

HAHAHAHA yeah some of those games do look pretty sweet.

Oh yeh Morri basically halo 3 is just another remake as well.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's robert for you, lol.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Puff said:


> from a gameplay perspective the game just is not enjoyable. unless you are a space nerd.
> 
> i like the story behind halo 3 and all, but i find this game just isnt what it was made up to be. it's severely lacking considering they've been designing it for over 3 years. i expected a HELL of a lot more.


I would still have the same regard for this game if it shipped without a campaign or story at all. The most fun in this (or ANY) game for me is online multiplayer...



> how many ppl can play in a server at once in this game anyways? it's pretty lame playing with like 8 ppl. at least with GoW there is some tactics that you can use to beat ppl. in halo it's just a gangf*ck.


Heres where you completely lose me - the MORE people online in a game at a time, the more of a gangfuck it is. With fewer people it requires a lot more strategy (there is a Big Team Battle mode in Halo which is 16 people). No offense, but if you think that Halo is just a gangfuck then you are not very good at it. Sure you can run around blindly shooting and get some kills when you are still at a lower level... The same can be said of ANY game, INCLUDING Gears. But once you start hitting the higher levels you will NEVER win a single game without tactics. Essentially, if you are playing without constantly using your headset (Or playing with the same people so much you already know what the others are doing) you are not any good. My favorite game style is probably Double Team - you REALLY have to be on top of your game there to do well.

^ Another reason Halo is so great - you get partied up with people of the same ability as you - I could set you up in a game with myself and 3 friends which would make you want to throw your controller into the TV. I could also find some people to play you whom could probably never get a single shot off. The ranking system puts you against people with whom you are going to have an (at least somewhat) fair experience.

I loved Gears (Had it preordered and picked it up the day it came out) but it's multiplayer system can't TOUCH that of Halo.

What I don't understand, and no other game has picked up on yet, is that people want to play with their friends... If you want to do this in gears, you either have to find your own good opponents or you end up playing with random idiots. In Halo, the 'ranked' games automatically party you up with GROUPS of similar skill. For example, when I am in a group of 4 in halo, we will get matched against another group of 4 of the same/similar levels. In Gears, you CAN'T play ranked games with your friends, and if you do a player match you'd have to either keep kicking random people out and wait for a group of 4 that are any good, or just play with all the random single people who come in. Halo is click click BAM you are matched.

I'm looking forward to CoD, but unless they have a completely new multiplayer system I doubt the online fun will last long.

Furthermore, whoever doubts the greatness of the Halo franchise is seriously delusional. Halo 2 didn't sell so many copies because it was 'hyped' up. Hype can only sell so many copies, and that number is far below the 10 million+ that it's sold. Furthermore, if that were true the game would have dropped off the scene a long time ago - but the sheer numbers of people playing Halo 2 online to this day are testament to the fact that it is just an amazing game. People don't play a game in those kind of numbers 3 years after its release because it was 'hyped'.

It all boils down to this - if you didn't like Halo 1 or 2, why the hell would you like 3? The developers specifically kept to the same formula because it WORKED and was very sucessful.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

"COD4 has just been named the top game to get over Halo 3"

"HOLY SH*T"

hahahaha. that made me LMFAO.

COD4 looks so amazing. i mean, ive played the beta, but the actual retail game will be insane. one thing i love is that you can shoot through SOME walls. makes those hiding wussies think twice.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> here's a video of a bunch of us at the studio playing to show off the perks. cod4 > halo3
> 
> respecanize bitches.


Riiight. Time will tell. I hope for my own selfish sake that COD4 really is that good, because then I'll have another game that will keep me busy for 3 years. But if it's anything like the previous COD games, I seriously doubt it.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

It supposedly made $170 million the first day


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> The game comes out the 25th (tomorrow) and tonight there are four Microsoft sponsored parties at the 4 corners of the country, along with a ton of other unofficial release parties. GameStop/ebGames and several other retailers are opening up at midnight JUST to sell this game, which is an action usually reserved for system launches... Even Walmart is getting into the 12:00am action. Love it or hate it, the release of this game is setting records.
> 
> I can't think of the any release of any other GAME which has been so anticipated. They even have a shitty tasting Mountain Dew named after it. I'd say that it was just overhyped, except that if the sucess of Halo 2 is any indication, as well as the reviews which are already out for the game, the game going to live up to it.
> 
> ...


i wish i could dude, you know 
A) i only have a 180, i dont have a 360 and 
B) i dont have any net yet, at my brothers house now.
but in the spirit of teh days when we would kill hundreds upon thousands of combatants, i herby hand over lead of red squadron until further notice, you are now the red alpha leader.
but just for old time sake, 
ive got charlie all around me i need backup on my 20 asap, i am code 3 with the target package, boogie is going for the nostral, i repeat boogie is going for the nostral, im going 187 on his ass over niner whats your victor vector


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> here's a video of a bunch of us at the studio playing to show off the perks. cod4 > halo3
> 
> respecanize bitches.


Riiight. Time will tell. I hope for my own selfish sake that COD4 really is that good, because then I'll have another game that will keep me busy for 3 years. But if it's anything like the previous COD games, I seriously doubt it.
[/quote]

maybe you should go read some reviews from professionals that we've had in our studio that have had time to play through all of the maps and scenarios. read the multiplayer review from pennyarcade, ign, gamespot, gamepro, oxm or any other game site/magazine. there has not been a SINGLE negative review. in fact, every review was substantially flattering.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it's like a pimped out infantry only BF2...but better...but without being able to fly choppers and jets and sh*t.

not sure if there will be tanks that you can use in the retail multiplayer version like in the last COD, but that would be pretty f*cking awesome.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

from ign: http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/811/811393p1.html


> Four hours, three fire alarms, and many deaths later, the four of us exited Infinity Ward in agreement: Call of Duty 4 kicks some serious ****ing ass.





> So how deep is Call of Duty 4 multiplayer? I played only four hours of the beta, and there are still nuances and gameplay elements I haven't covered in this lengthy piece. *If the beta is any indication, COD4 is going to be one of the deepest online shooters of all time. The short-lived Halo 3 multiplayer beta was the talk of the gaming world this summer, and for good reason. But before we crown the gang at Bungie kings of online multiplayer, give Call of Duty 4 a chance. It may just be the multiplayer game that will have you hooked through the winter.*


from gamespot: http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/cal...tml?sid=6176481


> There's little we can say about this game's visuals that hasn't already been conveyed in trailer footage so far, other than to confirm that yes, the game does look as good and play as smoothly as those trailers.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hyphen, is cod4 only fps or can you jump into vehicles and use those? One thing i liked about bf2 is you can totally change your game play because of vehicles, aa, commander, etc. same with warhawk.

If anyone is still looking for halo 3, 
http://www.familyvideo.com/catalog/product...ducts_id=270750

Halo 3 $49.99

Halo 3 Limited Editions $59.99

Shipping $0.99

Enter this code to get $5 off: NEWPGMEM

Enjoy your Halo 3 for $46 or $56.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im not even a fan of Halo and I can see this is an awesome game--- Sure, it was overhyped but its not like thats the first time this has happened in the world of videogames... Anyone saying this game SUCKS is being a homer plain and simple-


That makes alot of sense

Halo has never been "the greatest game of all time"
Its just a good FPS with a huge fan base

Enriqo good post but i disagree about halo vs gears, personally nothing has ever come close to the gears of war multiplayer.
Its all about personal choice


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no vehicles are able to be boarded in MP, but you are a gunner on ac-130 on a sp mission. even without vehicles in mp it's still gettin crazy reviews...here are some more:

http://previews.teamxbox.com/xbox-360/1751...ern-Warfare/p1/


> "We've all seen screen shots that are categorized as "artist's renders" or "visual targets", right? Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare looks better than most game's Photoshopped-to-hell screens"
> 
> "it's easy to confuse the boat raid level for a Blur Studio opening cinematic."


 http://www.penny-arcade.com/2007/09/14


> *It took a third night of playing the Call of Duty 4 Beta for everything to sink in, but it's pretty much official: they know what the f*ck they're doing.* A shooter can't merely be great to come out this holiday, and even amazing might be insufficient. To go against the previously described f*cking unstoppable media phalanx - to say nothing of Halo 3 itself, whose multiplayer offering is so broad on every axis that it must be called round - you need to drop something that be off the cheazy.
> 
> There are shooters that play with progression to varying degrees. Battlefield 2142 does, but the infantry experience is one part of a whole. Rainbow Six: Vegas does, but its reward scheme is largely cosmetic in nature, and takes place outside of the game proper - between rounds, in austere menus. CoD4's leveling has the sharp inhalation of a WoW ding. It takes place right there at the moment you earn the XP from a kill, with an onscreen celebration of the fact. The reward structure earns you new playmodes, new weapons, new slottable abilities, the right to build custom classes, the right to wear a clan tag. You don't need to wait long to earn them, the schedule is not cruel, but you need to put in your dues. It's not an onerous process: in order to level up, you must simply play Call of Duty 4. Trust me when I say this is something you will want to do.
> 
> I feel as though my knowledge of the game should be richer, so let me crack a few more levels and get back to you. Hopefully a beta code will have dripped out to you by then, and you will know what I mean with visceral certainty.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

is this a halo 3 thread or a call of duty 4 thread?--


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Still think its rather stupid, you are sitting here calling Halo 3 over-hyped and calling it bad, while just hyping a game that is becoming overhyped itself. Why dont you sit down and play both objectively? COD4 looks quite unrealistic for a game meant to depict real life, so i'll stay clear of that.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well in COD4 if you get hit by like 2 or 3 bullets you're toast. unlike other "realistic" games that let you take a full magazine to your stomach.

ive played both objectively. i played the COD4 beta first and enjoyed it. then i bought Halo 3 expecting it to be awesome, only to be let down.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

how is cod4 overhyped? i haven't seen a single commercial on tv for cod4. halo is on mountain dew bottles, billboards, on commercials on discovery, history channel, scifi channel, national geographic, and every other station i watch. television shows have even done halo3 specials. i have played halo3 objectively and i have to say that it doesn't live up to the hype. i played the halo3 beta, single player, co-op and multiplayer. it's not a bad game, as i have said already. it just isn't what i expected from a game that was in development for 3 years. it has neat features like the replay feature and excellent lighting. but doesn't run any better than 30fps.

if you havent played the cod4 beta then you have no idea what you're talking about. every weapon in the game is a real gun with accurate kick. every weapon attachment is an actual attachment you can find in real life, including the sopmod kits, eotech sight, acog scopes, red dot sights, m203s, supressors, etc. ghillie suits are real. we had military advisors from the army and 1st force recon come in to help with realistic depictions of the military groups including their gear, breaching techniques and squad movement. in fact, there was a marine in the beta that commented on how realistic everything was and how much he appreciates the detail put into the factions.

all of the sas gear is accurate to what the actual sas wear and use including their masks and clothing depending on the location of the mission, whether it be all black or camo gear. the AI are programmed to flank based on your position. if you can point out how it is unrealistic, i can clarify some more. and to top it off, all of the levels run at a steady 60fps, with some heavy levels running as low as 50.

i forgot to mention that last week we had about 40 people playing multiplayer on the pc with little problems.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

it sounds AWESOME!!! but AGAIN, maybe start a COD4 thread and make it "official"... why the constant de-rail? and your a mod, id think you know better?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> it sounds AWESOME!!! but AGAIN, maybe start a COD4 thread and make it "official"... why the constant de-rail? and your a mod, id think you know better?


because this is a discussion on halo 3 being the greatest game of all time. i'm simply posting arguements against that idea. call of duty 4 is halo3's only competitor.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the fact that halo 3 is "the greatest game of all time" is mearly an opinion--- and depending on the gamer, halo 3 has ALOT of competition- I personally prefer GOW... maybe we should start talking about that game in here to?


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

I beat Halo 3 on Heroic yesterday, IMO I think it is worth every $63.25 that I spent on it. You guys found gold/silver skulls in the game yet? There are ten of them I think and they can unlock different armor and other stuff that I don't know.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL a game in which you run around with remotely detonating mines while people chase after you out in the open SO REALISTIC. Realistic weapons does not mean realistic gameplay. You are just hating on Halo to be different than everyone else.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

All I know is that ALOT of people are still playing Halo 2 after it has been out for YEARS.... The fans of Halo will be happy..... any good FPS out there has copied Halo..... The only reason why GoW is good is due to only being able to carry two weapons and a side arm at a time..... Really grounds the game IMO....
Halo will always be one of the greatest games........... Heck I still like to play Halo 1 from time to time.....


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOO GOOOOOD


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well the campaign mode is unbelievable and more than i expected the online setup was bad compared to halo 2's online set up, if they kept the halo 2 online updated a little i would have made the online much better but now this experience and skill point sh*t is gay i liked it better with levels


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

bob351 said:


> well the campaign mode is unbelievable and more than i expected the online setup was bad compared to halo 2's online set up, *if they kept the halo 2 online updated a little * i would have made the online much better but now this experience and skill point sh*t is gay i liked it better with levels


What? Are you kidding? That's EXACTLY what they did. It still uses levels, exactly the same way Halo 2 did. In ADDITION to levels, however, the skill points essentially show how LONG someone has been playing. For example, if they just picked up the game, or if they have played 1,000,000 games already. That way you can better judge a players ability. You are still getting paired up by level the same way you were before though.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

helll yeahh halo 3's the sh*t and ohh yea ps3 sucks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> LOL a game in which you run around with remotely detonating mines while people chase after you out in the open SO REALISTIC. Realistic weapons does not mean realistic gameplay. You are just hating on Halo to be different than everyone else.


once again, until you play the game your opinion really means nothing. i'm not hating on halo to be "different". i couldn't care any less about being different, i do what i want. i play games and if they don't tickle my fancy then that's my opinion. and the fact of the matter is that i've played both and have quite the intimate knowledge of cod4. i could sit here and point out every little detail about call of duty 4 that makes it realistic, but i won't because i don't have the time or patience to try to convince some guy who thinks he knows my prerogative.

i've played every game in the halo series and none of them were fun to me, sp or mp. again, did i say it was a horrible game? no. did i say it sucked? no. but i'd rather play half-life than halo.



'kingofkings said:


> *the fact* that halo 3 is "the greatest game of all time" *is mearly an opinion*--- and depending on the gamer, halo 3 has ALOT of competition- I personally prefer GOW... maybe we should start talking about that game in here to?


lol, so is it fact or opinion? i never stated it was either, just stated what the discussion was about. if you want to start talking about gears of war, feel free, my feelings wont be hurt. in fact a website has listed gow to be the #1 game on xbox for 2006.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Lowporkwa said:


> All I know is that ALOT of people are still playing Halo 2 after it has been out for YEARS.... The fans of Halo will be happy..... any good FPS out there has copied Halo..... The only reason why GoW is good is due to only being able to carry two weapons and a side arm at a time..... Really grounds the game IMO....
> Halo will always be one of the greatest games........... Heck I still like to play Halo 1 from time to time.....


Actually Halo copied Wolfenstein 3d. Not sure if there was a FPS before that. All FPS copy each other in a way. Some just add a new thing here and there.

Speaking of Half-life hyphen, you getting orange box for Team Fortress 2? I might go out and build a new computer for Team Fortress 2.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

absolutely. TF2 is going to be SICKKKK. i saw some demo videos floating around and it looks bad ass. i'm def getting orange box.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> All I know is that ALOT of people are still playing Halo 2 after it has been out for YEARS.... The fans of Halo will be happy..... any good FPS out there has copied Halo..... The only reason why GoW is good is due to only being able to carry two weapons and a side arm at a time..... Really grounds the game IMO....
> Halo will always be one of the greatest games........... Heck I still like to play Halo 1 from time to time.....


Actually Halo copied Wolfenstein 3d. Not sure if there was a FPS before that. All FPS copy each other in a way. Some just add a new thing here and there.

Speaking of Half-life hyphen, you getting orange box for Team Fortress 2? I might go out and build a new computer for Team Fortress 2.
[/quote]

I think you may be mistaken about Wolfenstein 3D. I know it may given some imput into Halo but the idea of only carrying 2 weapons plus a sidearm, I think was from 007 on N64... I could be wrong... Dam where was it?

Still love the game..... Stayed up late last night playing.....

anybody buying the comics that deal with what happened from halo 2 to halo 3?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> All I know is that ALOT of people are still playing Halo 2 after it has been out for YEARS.... The fans of Halo will be happy..... any good FPS out there has copied Halo..... The only reason why GoW is good is due to only being able to carry two weapons and a side arm at a time..... Really grounds the game IMO....
> Halo will always be one of the greatest games........... Heck I still like to play Halo 1 from time to time.....


Actually Halo copied Wolfenstein 3d. Not sure if there was a FPS before that. All FPS copy each other in a way. Some just add a new thing here and there.

Speaking of Half-life hyphen, you getting orange box for Team Fortress 2? I might go out and build a new computer for Team Fortress 2.
[/quote]

I think you may be mistaken about Wolfenstein 3D. I know it may given some imput into Halo but the idea of only carrying 2 weapons plus a sidearm, I think was from 007 on N64... I could be wrong... Dam where was it?

Still love the game..... Stayed up late last night playing.....

anybody buying the comics that deal with what happened from halo 2 to halo 3?
[/quote]

I was just saying that all FPS copy each other in someway somesort. I'm not sure if any game came before wolfenstein 3d, but I think it was one of the first FPSs ever.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Despite mixed reviews on this game from a mass majority of the fan-base, I decided to go out and buy the game to see for myself. I was originally going to rent it due to the numerous "bad" reviews I read and heard from people but being a fan of halo franchise AND the fact that I loved the first two games, I had to buy it. I guess I'll give my opinion after I play it for a few hours and see for myself.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

The only "bad reviews" I have seen are from the fanboys on here--- And it all goes back to being "overhyped"... I dont see whats so wrong with a gaming company putting its product all over like they did with HAlo 3- I mean it worked didnt it? Im pretty sure they sold a few copies-


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

just beat campaign mode last night and i loved the game overall.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Greatest game of all time that pushes the limits of the 360 and its not even HD.

It seems Halo 3's native resolution is an unheard of 640p and must upscale even to reach 720p. This explains a lot of the graphic complaints about Halo 3.

http://forum.beyond3d.com/showpost.php?p=1...p;postcount=276


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

blah blah--- everyone that has seen halo 3 on my tv has commented on how good the graphics are(including myself) so....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> blah blah--- everyone that has seen halo 3 on my tv has commented on how good the graphics are(including myself) so....


You cant be serious...Dont get me wrong, I love my 360 and have seen plenty of games with awesome graphics, but Halo 3 was easily the biggest letdown on graphical quality ive seen on this system. The graphics should be much better than they are.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

IMO the graphics of halo 3 were equivalent (maybe the slightest bit better) than Halo 2...on the old xbox









the only nice looking things are the water..lol


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Greatest game of all time that pushes the limits of the 360 and its not even HD.
> 
> It seems Halo 3's native resolution is an unheard of 640p and must upscale even to reach 720p. This explains a lot of the graphic complaints about Halo 3.
> 
> http://forum.beyond3d.com/showpost.php?p=1...p;postcount=276












I remember when you were funny

You seem to have turned into a sony fanboy geek


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Greatest game of all time that pushes the limits of the 360 and its not even HD.
> 
> It seems Halo 3's native resolution is an unheard of 640p and must upscale even to reach 720p. This explains a lot of the graphic complaints about Halo 3.
> 
> http://forum.beyond3d.com/showpost.php?p=1...p;postcount=276












I remember when you were funny

You seem to have turned into a sony fanboy geek








[/quote]

The article is just posted to mention the fact that many fans of the halo series were disappointed in the graphics in halo 3. After seeing what gears was capable of, I can see why. I just think its funny that people say its a great looking game and it isn't HD. It really is Halo 2 "prettied" up. I just never got into the Halo series, just didn't stick out to me. I just read the article about the graphics and thought wow, only 640p was kinda pathetic for a game that has been developed for so long and so much money behind it. Maybe hyphen could help with his expertise and say "they probably did that so the framerates were higher" but even cod4 looks amazing with the amount of detail and the framerates are still high.

I just think its funny people bash the ps3 for games released by EA and their lazy developers that don't code the games for the ps3 to maximize its output and they look not as good as the same games on the 360. (examples madden & ncaa football). I wish I could find the article where a developer was mentioning they are close to reaching the limit to the 360 but they haven't touched the ps3s power. Hopefully they do.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i can't really speculate on why they would do that because ive never been in their dev studio. i really hate making assumptions without knowing because it makes me look like a fool. especially after hearing all the criticism from fanboys all day on forums that think they know what a game will be like before its released and before theyve played it.

just know that the coders here are amazing at what they do.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So far I'm liking it.

The graphics are decent, the cinematics are great, and the overall gameplay is fluid. One thing I dislike so far is the amount of gernades and plasmas I'm allowed to carry. I use to be able to carry 4 of each, now its 2 of each. Me no likey!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I just bought it yesterday and played it for 9 hours and the time flew by. To me that means that halo 3 is a great game. I felt the story was pretty weak, i felt like i had no purpose until halfway through the game and even then i felt the story wasnt up to par with the other two. The graphics definitely arent the best on the 360, but it still looks good and is a lot of fun to play. Halo 3 on xbox live is amazing, if anyone wants to play my gamertag is The Chinnea.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

campaign is short and ending is a little sad, but i beat it .. now its time to play multiplayer alll dayy every dayy with some friends.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Halo 3 on live is the sh*t...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

How does it end? put

```
[spoiler][/spoiler]
```
 tags on it.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Here you go:



Spoiler



Oh hey there, I'm not giving away the ending, and I think Dannyboy is GHEY, DannyGhey17.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Spoiler



Sig worthy. I got punted.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Just finished the story....meh

I loved the first 7 or so missions but the last 2 were a major anticlimax
I hated every second of the penultimate level in that flood ship that looks like a big infected p*ssy, the fact you can only use the shitty plasma guns is also a major kick in the balls.
The last level was the easiest in the game...very rushed

The single player is worth playing through on your own once, maybe a few more times in co-op

The saving grace is the kickass multiplayer.
Definatly worth buying, and still better than anything on the other next gen consoles


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I returned my game to movie gallery... might buy it when the price drops--- I liked the game, BUT after putting in GOW and playing it again the two games arent really close at all!! oh well, none of this matters... Sports title of the year is coming out tommorow--- NBA 2K8!!!!!!! you ready devon?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I returned my game to movie gallery... might buy it when the price drops--- I liked the game, BUT after putting in GOW and playing it again the two games arent really close at all!! oh well, none of this matters... Sports title of the year is coming out tommorow--- NBA 2K8!!!!!!! you ready devon?


Yep ill be getting that, loved last years game
When does the NBA season start btw? i miss arguing with you

Iv just found another reason to play through halo again
If you find all the skulls you get to wear this cool looking armor


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the preaseason starts soon- reg season always kicks off at the end of oct--- ive seen clips of 2k8- it looks UNREAL!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I returned my game to movie gallery... might buy it when the price drops--- I liked the game, BUT after putting in GOW and playing it again the two games arent really close at all!! oh well, none of this matters... Sports title of the year is coming out tommorow--- NBA 2K8!!!!!!! you ready devon?


Yep ill be getting that, loved last years game
When does the NBA season start btw? i miss arguing with you

Iv just found another reason to play through halo again
If you find all the skulls you get to wear this cool looking armor




[/quote]

Master Chief looks like Shredder from the TMNT! WTF?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> the preaseason starts soon- reg season always kicks off at the end of oct--- ive seen clips of 2k8- it looks UNREAL!


KOK- you got live? if so we will have to play nba 2k8 so I can get a little revenge from the damn spurs!!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

The res on the game is down because they wanted to keep the framerate high so it looked more realistic I guess. Read it on gamespot a couple days ago. It seems like a bs excuse to me, but I dont know enough about that stuff to make a good analysis..


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

THIS GAME IS SICK ANYBODY THAT GOT XBL ADD ME: Carbine303


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone here want to play thru campaign online? i am thinking legendary difficulty,


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Im busy hunting for skulls

DO WANT SAMURAI HELMET!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy sh*t anyone that didn't like the ending was too retarded to wait for the end of the credits...

Just beat it on legendary, and it was f*cking amazing...

Now I'm ready to start finding skulls and play on live all day haha


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

I dont see why people love this game so much... It reminds me of mortal combat. If your good at pushing random buttons and running around like your on crack then your pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

nova said:


> I dont see why people love this game so much... It reminds me of mortal combat. If your good at pushing random buttons and running around like your on crack then your pretty much unbeatable.


I think your on crack for comparing mortal kombat with Halo...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im trying to play through the campaign...on heroic...im still stuck in the barracks







that f*cker with the axe type club thing keeps smashing me...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Puff said:


> im trying to play through the campaign...on heroic...im still stuck in the barracks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was you i was playing with last night yeah???

That south african guy was funny as f*ck


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah. good ole Johan.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

#REMOVED# ****


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

???? jmax?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

lol thats what your buddy was saying


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Puff said:


> im trying to play through the campaign...on heroic...im still stuck in the barracks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look for a shotgun and use a brute shot as well.
The way I did it was, as soon as you get into the area, run to the far left or right, jump through the door on the upper main part, and wait as the commander and two brutes run by...as soon as they run by, the two brutes will seperate to search for you, leaving the commander to observe. Run behind him and buttstroke him, this will cause him to lose his armor and then blast him with the shotgun or rifle butt him again, pick up his brute shot and run back to the sides and than rotate back and forth. As they brutes run down the ramp, take them out side to side (ie. attack from the left, shotgun blast followed by shotgun butt...do it again on right) Use the gernades too. IF/WHEN they use that regeneration thingy, run through it, it helps your sheild but dont stay in it and combat them. I did this, stupid move.

Basically, flank the brutes in the barracks.

Whats up with Cortana giving those random comments?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Just finished it on legendary with two of my friends, it took us about 4 and a half hours.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what ive been doing is throwing down one of those shields, then launching two grenades at the batch of guys. then i get a grav lift and get up onto the catwalk. throw down another shield thing, and let them come to me...to meet my shotgun.

i usually shoot them with the shotty, then buttend them in the face. but that ax dickhead keeps pwning me.lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Puff said:


> i usually shoot them with the shotty, then buttend them in the face. but that ax dickhead keeps pwning me.lol


The way I did it (I had to do it multiple times as well), after taking out the other brutes, I would allow the ax guy to chase me, as I hoped around hoping NOT to get whacked. I get behind him and just butt him, throwing him off or whatever, blasting him pointblank with my shot and repeating as neccessary. There have been times where that HASN't worked so I just lobbed gernades and shot at him with my brute shot...and then I move in close for the butt-to-face contact.

I'm on the level where you have to dismantle the giant gun so Cmdr Hoods ships can land. I'm taking my time playing the game because I don't have much time to spend playing.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you i the jungle level or the level after it. For the jungle level i usually snipe all the brutes before jumping down. The grunt birthday party skull makes campaign so much more fun, its a riot when you shoot the grunts in the head with it on.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I just blew up the big anti-air gun. Now I'm at the part where the Flood has just landed on earth...that scene! I also encountered "The Hunters"...not so tough, just use the brute shot and strike them in the orange spot a few times.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Puff said:


> i usually shoot them with the shotty, then buttend them in the face. but that ax dickhead keeps pwning me.lol


Just concentrate on one at a time, if you try taking all of them your getting raped, esp on the higher difficulty levels.

I got my cool samurai shredder helmet!

Also got a pic of me on the wrong end of a spartan lazer


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

LoL!
Way to go Stuart! Nice death pic.

I so want to go online and play it right now, but I have to beat the game first. I just blew up the barriers...so I think I'm near the end.

Did you know that at one point, one of the Marines yelled out "Ghost-ride the whip!" while I was driving the warthog? F**king hilarious!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Damnit I want that helmet!! I have 5 skulls to go... I would have had them so long ago if I had more time to play


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

OK I must be out of the loop..... How do you find the skulls? Is it on-line because my DSL is not up in my apt yet or is it in the game mode because I passed it but didnt see a single skull......


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I am pretty sure you have to beat the game first, then when you go back through a second time they are there. They are not obvious though, and without a little help from the internet you would never in a million years find some of them. My personal accomplishment was beating the game on legendary the first time through, without any help, so I am just using internet guides to find the skulls haha. The best one involves playing the first 7 or so notes of the halo theme music by *doing something*. At least I think thats how it is done...

Happy hunting


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I passed the game on heroic and I am going to start all over and pass it on legendary. 
Thanks for the input.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I hate the flood!
I hate the little f**king cockroach-like things that shoot sh*t-shards out of their ass!
Most of all...
I hate the level where I'm stuck on some piece of sh*t alien-flood space craft and have NOTHING but alien weapons!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I hate the flood!
> I hate the little f**king cockroach-like things that shoot sh*t-shards out of their ass!
> Most of all...
> I hate the level where I'm stuck on some piece of sh*t alien-flood space craft and have NOTHING but alien weapons!


play it online in co-op its way easier. That level took me a while too.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I hate the flood!
> I hate the little f**king cockroach-like things that shoot sh*t-shards out of their ass!
> Most of all...
> I hate the level where I'm stuck on some piece of sh*t alien-flood space craft and have NOTHING but alien weapons!


I myself LOVE to KILL everything but on a few areas in that level, I just OUT RAN the dam flood.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

sadboy said:


> I hate the flood!
> I hate the little f**king cockroach-like things that shoot sh*t-shards out of their ass!
> Most of all...
> I hate the level where I'm stuck on some piece of sh*t alien-flood space craft and have NOTHING but alien weapons!


I myself LOVE to KILL everything but on a few areas in that level, I just OUT RAN the dam flood.
[/quote]

that level wher you are on the spaceship I freakin ran through most of it due the fact that the flood never goes away. Those crazy ass wall-climbing sniper flood fucks piss me off too. I am still trying to figure out how to get the skulls, I found one at the first level, do I have to carry that damn thing through the whole level or what is the deal?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

hitler said:


> that level wher you are on the spaceship I freakin ran through most of it due the fact that the flood never goes away. Those crazy ass wall-climbing sniper flood fucks piss me off too. I am still trying to figure out how to get the skulls, I found one at the first level, do I have to carry that damn thing through the whole level or what is the deal?


Just pick it up once, then you can drop it.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I hate the flood!
> I hate the little f**king cockroach-like things that shoot sh*t-shards out of their ass!
> Most of all...
> I hate the level where I'm stuck on some piece of sh*t alien-flood space craft and have NOTHING but alien weapons!


God yeah that level almost made me hate the game, there is a flame thrower near the start of the game that makes things a little more fun.

And the skulls are easy to find, there are 2 where you have you use a grenade jump and a grav lift to get up to them, thats frustrating as hell but you should get up there in the end

heres the locations (complete with gay music)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

HOLY SHIZNIT!!!!

I just fought for the Master Chiefs life!!!!! I'm still stuck in the alien ship, and having the Marine mentality to kill and destory anything that threatens me, I took on the flood. I decided to mount an offensive/defensive tactical manuevers. Using my deployable shield thingy, I put up a defensive barracade between me and the spider-looking things that shots crap out their ass. With my plasma rifle, I shot at the things, one by one, using my gernades to blow them up. Whenever they shot back, depleting my sheild, I hid behind my deployable grid, returning fire whenever possible; after about 6 of them, the flood goonies came at me. Not realizing that I ran out of gernades (all of them), I threw out nothign but air, so I reacted by releasing a hail of brute spikes as I ran back to my deployable grid.

The brute spikes didn't stop the flood, so I switched over to my shotgun (which I save for cases like these) and blasted away. I could only take on so many at a time, shot, butted, shot, butted. I guess since I was too overwhelmed with taking on three at a time, that they surrounded me. I ran into the tunnel that loops around as a last resort and a last stand type of deal, took out my plasma rifle and just unloaded. Shot my rifle till it smoked and than I butted. Right after another, flood came in after me...it got soo bad to the point that my shields were BEEPING at me and I kept thinking "OH SH*T! I'm dead! I'm dead!" but I just kept shooting and butting.

Than it all stopped! No more flood came at me! I took those f**kers on!

I want to take pictures to show you gentlemen, how?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

My setup with deployable shield thingy








The spider-thingys where hanging out on the walls over yonder








My fallback position when the Flood charged. As you can see, I put up a fight








This is where I ran into the tunnel for my last stand.








The results of my last stand








Further results of my last stand.

Not pictured was my shield meter when it was blinking red like crazy. I know its a far-fetched story but I found it amazing that I took on all these f**kers and somehow lived.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

you make me want to go back and play the campaign again :laugh:


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

grrr, it wont show my pic.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

anyone ever want to play my gamer tag is bob 351 with the space


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I just beat the game but I'm confused as to what happened in the final credits. Did Master Chief die? Please PM me an answer whenever anyone gets a chance.

Wow...what an end but I didn't fight the "big monster". WTF?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I sent you a PM, Prodigal.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I just beat the game but I'm confused as to what happened in the final credits. Did Master Chief die? Please PM me an answer whenever anyone gets a chance.
> 
> Wow...what an end but I didn't fight the "big monster". WTF?


Keep watching after the credits roll


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I finally got all the skulls.... Now I have the 'shredder' helmet too haha. Now I just need to find all the terminals... and then get at least 15,000 points (I think) on each map with the skulls turned on..... And then all the other achievements I still need, haha.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Playing it over again on Legendary.

Gonna pick up the skulls too.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

jus me fu#ckin up this iguana


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I got my first skull!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

My favorite skull is the grunt birthday party, you get it on the second level.


----------

